# want to over clock need some guidance.



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello

I would like to over clock my system and i _think_ I am ready with all the necessary parts. My current plan is to OC to the amount that would drive CPU temps to no higher than 75c. I also plan to ramp speeds up slowly over the course of maybe a month or more. I suspect that I could safely run 4.5 to 4.9 ghz....

The only thing I can think of that maybe an issue is my GPU is an older Nvidia 8800 ultra which I plan to replace soon but I figured maybe I would OC from stock 3.4ghz to maybe 4.0 (unless you think that's too much of a jump for initial starting point) and not touch anything until I get the new GPU and see if everything is still stable after GPU install.

System specs:

win 7 pro 64 bit

Asus sabertooth p67 revision 3.0 (b3) running 2001 version bios

G.skill 8gb occupying 2 slots (f3-14900cl9d-8gbsr) DDR3-1866 pc3-14900 4096mb x2 CL9-10-9-28 1.5v

i7-2600k 3.4 ghz (lga 1155)

Corsair HX 750w

Noctua NH-D14 Se2011 PWM with both fans attached and PWM speed profile setup current idle temp is 26c with fans at idle 300 rpm as reported by Asus thermal radar. 

Case is corsair 650D

How should I start?

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

I too also like Overclocking! .

I done it to my CPU as soon as my pc was on (3.2 to 4.0ghz). Before you start i think you should read this post  I have no experience in the Sandy Bridge overlocking.

But i will offer you a few pieces of advice, Start small and slowly. And make sure you test between each step up to check for temps and stability. You might also want to think about how your going to cool your CPU, If your using the stock Intel one then i suggest you stop right now as a feel there totally inadequate for a stock CPU.

I have seen people achieve upwards of 5.1GHZ with your core but i do not suggest this amount of overclocking as it will severely shorten the life of your CPU!

Your GPU should not be affected by what your overclocking so you can carry on regardless but just be careful :angel:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You have an unlocked cpu multiplier and as such there should be no reason to touch the FSB unless going for max overclock. Simply raise the cpu multiplier by .5 increments and montior the temp closely. You shouldn't have to raise the cpu vcore unless again going for max overclock which I never recommend.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing a newer PC has no real benefits and it voids warranties. 
If you feel the need to OC, start here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay I have read the articles already but of course they aren't tailored to my exact system so I just tried to pick up on basic ideas.

I then tried to find a suitable example of how to over clock something close to what I have. I found this Intel i5 2500k Overclocking Guide 4.5ghz settings. Asus P8P67. Air cooling. Stable. GLHF Computers - YouTube

Now the first question is when I set my AI over clock to manual the video shows BCLK/PEG frequency showing up and the book says BCLK/PEG is available when you set the AI overclock to manual. When I do this BCLK/PCIE shows up and I cant find BCLK/PEG anywhere....

I think maybe i'll try updating the bios to a later version (I have done this before but reverted back because it didnt solve the problem I was having (wont wake up from sleep mode)) 

Any other ideas why im not seeing BCLK/PEG?

-Gun


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

as far as I can tell its the same thing...I updated the bios and it still say BCLK/PCIE. there is no mention of this in the manual.

So I ran prime 95 for a few minutes with my stock clock speed bios. Temps for the CPU maxed out and stabilized at around 48 to 50c as reported by ai suite II sensor recording / thermal radar. 

For a very simple start I guess all I have to do is:

1) set the AI over clock tuner to manual.
2) according to the video leave the BLCK/PCIE (PEG?) to 100.0
3) set the "Turbo ratio" to by all cores
4)set "by all cores (can adjust in os)" to 34

34x100.0 is 3400 for zero over clock

Now something I just noticed...running prime 95 and viewing CPU Z shows system running @ 3800mhz with 38 for multiplier...

apparently its trying to OC its self a bit 

So do you think im on the right track should I give outlined steps above a try and see if it runs normally in manual mode with a 34 multiplier?

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay after reading the whole "official asus Over clock guide" all 49 pages of it

I set my
AI overclock tuner "manual"
Turbo ratio "by all cores"
by all cores can adjust in OS "41"

Im now running at 4100Mhz under load
temps stabilize around 60 as reported by "Real Temp" Asus thermal radar reports 55 (for a 5c increase) A 10c difference is typical between these two monitors.

Vcore volts are 1.000 idle, 1.272 spike, 1.264 load

Based on my requirements I do not want to exceed 4.5ghz

Off to a good start.


I think Ill let it run like this for a day or two and then maybe go to 4.3 ghz. 

I think at 4.5 ill need to run a bit of offset voltage...I guess if at or near 4.5 I get BSODs its time to ramp up the offset to say maybe + 0.020 to + 0.060 I want keep Vcore below 1.38v during spikes.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

What I will say is make doubly sure your memory timings are correct and the memory voltages are correct. (the memory timing and voltage is on the memory, on the sticker, most of the time.) (I realize you aren't planning on touching the north bridge, since yu multiplier is unlocked [jealous!!!] but it's still generally a good idea to set your memory manually, as the "auto" setting, while generally stable, is low performance and loose timings.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes its set to auto now I'll see about setting it manually

Thanks

-Gun


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

4.1GHZ is a fine overclock from your stock speeds .

I must congratulate you on your first ever successful over clock! 
(Although just keep checking temps etc for the next week or so)

Altec


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

Gun Jam said:


> Yes its set to auto now I'll see about setting it manually
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Gun


good luck! 
and setting the memory correctly, even at stock speeds, really woke up my
q6600 powered rig.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I looked over my memory setup in bios:

Dram V is set to auto but shows 1.668 to 1.665V the memory says it should run at 1.5v. I saw this and didnt touch anything until I got an idea what things should look like. It seems pretty far out of tolerance I figured it wouldn't run at 1.5v 

memory specs are as follows CL9-10-9-28

I assume these numbers go into the following fields starting with CL9

1)Dram CAS# Latency
2)DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay 
3)DRAM RAS# pre time
4)DRAM RAS# act time
5)DRAM command mode

currently all of these are auto and there are more of them than I have numbers Should I leave command mode to auto? so it reads

1)Dram CAS# Latency = 9
2)DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay =10
3)DRAM RAS# pre time = 9
4)DRAM RAS# act time= 28
5)DRAM command mode= auto

Set voltage to 1.5v or leave it at AUTO?

Thanks

-Gun

p.s Thanks for the OC congrats...im not done yet based on the 49 pages I read there should be no trouble going to 4.5 which is my goal. with a few minor addition settings it should work fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All OC'ing should be done through the Bios only. Using 3rd party apps (AI Scanner) can have negative results.


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree! All i should need to reach 4.5 is either:

1) enter 45 as the multiplier

OR

2) enter 45 as the multiplyer and add + or - offset voltage to maintain stability or prevent Vcore from exceeding 1.38v...hopefully by staying under 4.6 I can avoid Line Load Calibration settings and leave it auto..


As recommended by a G.skill tech I set the ai OC tuner from manual to XMP. This loaded all the proper settings for my ram except for DRAM RAS was 27 I set it to 28. The voltage was changed from "auto" to 1.5v automatically.

So far so good....setting to XMP may have boosted my vcore volts by .008 as idle is now 1.008 vs 1.000 thats okay by me 

-Gun


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

Running at 4.5 ghz now

I set multi to 42 and worked up. I noticed around 42. that I thought maybe voltage was a bit high for 42. Reported by CPUID @ 1.296 - 1.304V running prime 95 and 1.376 at startup. So I ran a - 0.10 offset 

At 44 milti with - .005 offset (saw prime hang with -.010) V core idle was 0.992 Prime 95 was 1.264 to 1.272 and 1.336v at start up

For all the above VID max was 1.3611 as Reported by Real temp


On to 45 multiplier with offset of -.005. Ran into a bit of issues and got a few BSOD attempting to run prime 95 and kept boosting the offset until I got to +0.015
Now Vcore idle is 1.008 and 1.296 with prime 95 with a max of 1.368 during startup.
VID now show 1.3711 with prime 95 running.

After looking over a lot of pages of OC material my voltages for Vcore are in the range of normal for running a 4.5oc asus official p8p67 Oc guide stated that for 45 multiplier that 1.300 to 1.375v is typical range of operation 

Discussion stated not to exceed 1.380v for 24/7 operation and not to exceed 1.5v ever. So I meet the mark for staying under 24/7 operation.


Does anyone know why startup voltage is higher than prime 95 shouldn't they be equal?

There was little to no discussion regarding safe VID voltage. I can only assume that if its under 1.380v that its okay...


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Your computer uses most of its power on startup, If you have LED fans or cold cathodes you will notice the dip in light level just before you POST.

As for the difference in voltages i would always go with what the BIOS says as programs tend to be inaccurate.

Thanks,
Altec


----------

